# Blue Bolts and CRS



## NeMox69x (Aug 1, 2013)

What would happen if I added blue bolts to my CRS tank? Mishlings, TB, or just a CRS with a gene of blue bolt? I'm not sure and wondered if there are any hardcore genetics guys or gals..? Thanks!


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

The babies will look just like CRS, but carry the TB gene. They would be known as F1 mischlings. Let the babies grow to maturity, they breed with either a TB, or other F1 mischlings, and that set of offspring would have a chance of being full blown TB.

In a nutshell, what you are doing would just make mischlings this first round. It's the babies from this F1 round growing up and reproducing that would have the potential to make more full blown TB.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Like what the above post said. Its like playing a lottery.. But your chances increase as your michling generation increases( f1 f2 etc) 

For me i was lucky on my first try. I got some shadow panda for mixing bb and crs


----------



## NeMox69x (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it worth doing?


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends on your budget. If you have the money to buy a small starter colony of existing TB shrimp, put them in their own tank, and any offspring they have will all be TB. For the mischling route, only a percentage - and generally a small percentage at that - will be TB. The deeper you get into F1, F2, F3... generations, the more or higher percentage of TB you will get from the mischlings. However, if you can afford it, the fastest route is to just get TB outright because all offspring are TB.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

TB's x CRS/CBS = Mischlings then breed that back to TB's for better chance to get more TB's.


----------

